# VK Krugersdorp closed due to protest action



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/18)

Hi All

Please note that due to protest action our Krugersdorp branch has had to close its doors for the day. This is for the safety of our customers aswell as staff. We were ordered by SAPS to close the doors after people were tied to the pole and burnt a few meters down the road.

Please can all our customers and your loved ones stay away from Krugersdorp today. If you are travelling g to Krugersdorp this morning report received of areas possibly affected by protest action and road blockages this morning:

1 blockade M13 African brick
2 blockade Tudor & Maclean
3 blockade Robert Broom Munsieville..
Government buildings targeted:
Krugersdorp SAPS, Court, Home affairs, Civic centre, Sa Eagle Building, Krugersdorp private hosp.

Note: Be safe, stay away from CBD, Krugersdorp.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Stosta (22/1/18)

What the hell?! People burnt alive?!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/18)

Stosta said:


> What the hell?! People burnt alive?!



They are targeting foreigners, but my sister who runs the Krugersdorp branch is terrified, there have been people pulled out houses and shops etc and killed. They are pretty much blocked in and trying to find a way to leave.


----------



## Stosta (22/1/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> They are targeting foreigners, but my sister who runs the Krugersdorp branch is terrified, there have been people pulled out houses and shops etc and killed. They are pretty much blocked in and trying to find a way to leave.


Crazy...

I just read up on it now, and while I can get behind an anti-drug / anti-trafficking protest there's no excuse for that sort of behaviour.

I hope everyone stays safe. And for your sake I hope the police clear them out before the looting starts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Crazy...
> 
> I just read up on it now, and while I can get behind an anti-drug / anti-trafficking protest there's no excuse for that sort of behaviour.
> 
> I hope everyone stays safe. And for your sake I hope the police clear them out before the looting starts.



I have no problem with peaceful protests....but there is a line. I care more about the safety of the staff and customers than damages or loss of product, those can be replaced but lives cannot and it saddens me that this has to happen in order for peoples voices to be heard....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (22/1/18)

Stosta said:


> What the hell?! People burnt alive?!



Ya dude. Gautengeleng issie jou maatie. Hulle vattiekakkie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (22/1/18)

Damn thats hectic!!! people always going overboard


----------



## Carnival (22/1/18)

Awful, just awful!


----------



## antonherbst (22/1/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please note that due to protest action our Krugersdorp branch has had to close its doors for the day. This is for the safety of our customers aswell as staff. We were ordered by SAPS to close the doors after people were tied to the pole and burnt a few meters down the road.
> 
> ...



I drove through Krugersdorp cbd at about 1 and it looked like a ghost town. Shops closed, no pedestrians and cops & “kak” everywhere. Half an hour later and the same road i drove on was loaded with rocks, burning tyres and waste all over the road. 

It is sorry to see this kind of behaviour for people to have their concerns listened to by the local municipality.

My wife works at the main building in town and they where told to go home at about 830. She heard a little birdy say the mayor wasnt even close to town when the carnage started.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

